# Ο Δούκας του Εδιμβούργου: ερώτηση για τη γέννησή του



## Theseus (Jun 25, 2018)

Ο Δούκας γέννηθηκε στη Κέρκυρα τον 1921 στη βίλα 'Μον Ρέπος' στη Παλαιόπολη που βλέπει στα ερείπια της παλαιάς πόλης.
Ο οικογενειακός γιατρός ξεγέννησε τη μητέρα του πάνω στο δειπνοτράπεζο (κάποιοι λένε πάνω στο τραπέζι της κουζίvας). 
Ξέρει κάποιος το όνομα εκείνου του οικογενειακού ιατρού;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 25, 2018)

Δούκας του Εδιμβούργου, Μον Ρεπό, το 1921 (όχι "τον"), η λέξη δειπνοτράπεζο δεν χρησιμοποιείται (βλέπω κάτι ελάχιστα ευρήματα, αλλά όποιος την ακούσει θα γουρλώσει τα μάτια του). Για τον γιατρό δεν ξέρω.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 25, 2018)

Εμένα πάντως μ' άρεσε πολύ το «δειπνοτράπεζο». :woot:


----------



## Theseus (Jun 25, 2018)

Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δυο. Όσο για 'Εδιμβο', ήξερα πως είναι 'Εδιμβούργου', μα για κάποιο λόγο έκοψα τα τελευταία πέντε γράμματα της λέξης! Παρακαλώ να τον αλλάξει ένας διαιτητής της ιστοθέσης τον τίτλον του νήματος.


----------



## Theseus (Jun 25, 2018)

Τι θα έλεγες, Μελάνη; Ήθελα όρο πιο επίσημο όπως αρμόζει στη βίλα. 'Τραπέζι φαγητού' μπορούσε να είναι στην κουζίνα. Θα ήταν 'τραπεζαρία' στην (ας πούμε) κουζίνα ή μόνο σε ένα εστιατόριο; Ήταν ένα μικρό θαύμα, που κανείς δεν είναι σίγουρος τι είδους τραπέζι σχετίζεται!:)


----------



## Theseus (Jun 25, 2018)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν ήταν ο πασίγνωστος γιατρός και επίσης προσωπικός γιατρός της βασιλικής οικογένειας, ο Κωνσταντίνος Λούρος, Έλληνας καθηγητής Μαιευτικής και Γυναικολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών;


----------



## Neikos (Jun 25, 2018)

Theseus said:


> Αναρωτιέμαι αν ήταν ο πασίγνωστος γιατρός και επίσης προσωπικός γιατρός της βασιλικής οικογένειας, ο Κωνσταντίνος Λούρος, Έλληνας καθηγητής Μαιευτικής και Γυναικολογίας στο Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών;



Αν και για αυτά τα θέματα είναι αρμόδιος o Duke of Waltham :) , θαρρώ ότι από το 1893 ως το 1923 γιατρός της βασιλικής οικογένειας ήταν o γιατρός-μαιευτήρας Κώστας Λούρος, οπότε μάλλον έχεις δίκιο Θησέα.


----------



## Theseus (Jun 25, 2018)

Γεια σου, Νείκο. Χαχαχα....Θαρρώ πως γεννήθηκε Δούκας του Ουάλθαμ στο παλάτι του Επισκόπου Ουάλθαμ. Όμως δεν ξέρω πώς τη λένε τη μαμμή. Αλλά να απαντήσει αυτός ο ίδιος. :twit::lol:


----------



## nickel (Jan 6, 2020)

Και, επειδή επανήλθε η ερώτηση (τη διέγραψα), τι συμβαίνει; Δεν έχει καλυφθεί το θέμα από το _Στέμμα_;


----------



## Theseus (Jan 7, 2020)

Συγνώμη, Νίκο, αλλά προσπάθησα απανταχού να βρω την απάντηση αλλά κανείς φαίνεται να την γνωρίζει, είτε στη Βρετανία ή στην Ελλάδα. Για αυτόν το λόγο έθεσα την ερώτηση στο φόρουμ. Ζήτω συγνώμη πως είμαι σκέτος μπελάς.


----------



## nickel (Jan 7, 2020)

Apologies, Jonathan. I should have added an appropriate smiley. :drool:

I was just commenting on the _Crown_ and the lots of details we've learned it from it about Prince Philip.


----------

